# Holiday Inn club?????



## gatoralley (Sep 14, 2009)

Holiday Inn Club has purchased Crown Park Resort in Gatlinburg Tenn. Has anyone out there any experienced with the holiday inn club. I feel the owners just got one in the back! The take over will not be official until 2/10. I believe they have their own point system but are somehow associated with RCI.


----------



## tombo (Sep 14, 2009)

Holiday Inn Club has acquired Orange Lake Country Club in Florida, Crown Park in Gatlinburg, and a resort in Panama City Beach FL. Read some of the Florida threads for more information like this thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95726

Sorry I can't be of help. I know that they have acquired several resorts, I just don't know what it will all mean to those resorts or owners. Some here on TUG will be able to help you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 14, 2009)

gatoralley said:


> Holiday Inn Club has purchased Crown Park Resort in Gatlinburg Tenn. Has anyone out there any experienced with the holiday inn club. I feel the owners just got one in the back! The take over will not be official until 2/10. I believe they have their own point system but are somehow associated with RCI.


Holiday Inn Vacations is the new name for the point program of the Orange Lake resorts. If you search for Orange Lake, you should be able to find tons of info on them.
BUT  If you're an own at Crown Park, you don't have to join the club. If fact, don't join!!  The company makes a big fee getting people to join their point program but if you liked the resort before the point program there is no reason to pay the huge fees to change to the Holiday Inn point program. 

BUT if you like the idea of points, check out buying a RCI point resort (resale) and seeing if points makes sense for you. It almost never makes sense to pay the resort, to convert to points, when it is so much cheaper to buy a TS which is already in points.


----------



## andex (Sep 18, 2011)

Bill4728 said:


> Holiday Inn Vacations is the new name for the point program of the Orange Lake resorts. If you search for Orange Lake, you should be able to find tons of info on them.
> BUT  If you're an own at Crown Park, you don't have to join the club. If fact, don't join!!  The company makes a big fee getting people to join their point program but if you liked the resort before the point program there is no reason to pay the huge fees to change to the Holiday Inn point program.
> 
> BUT if you like the idea of points, check out buying a RCI point resort (resale) and seeing if points makes sense for you. It almost never makes sense to pay the resort, to convert to points, when it is so much cheaper to buy a TS which is already in points.



I am an owner at las vegas dessert club Holiday inn recent purchase. just wondering how it worked out for the previous owners? anybody know what the fee to convert to holiday in points ended up costing?
best regards,
mike


----------



## tobyk (Sep 18, 2011)

*Grand Geneva owner forced to convert to HIVC points system*

I bought a Marcus Club points resale in 2009; initially Orange Lake Resorts  based in Orlando offered Holiday Inn Club points ownership with a conversion amount of $10,000. Needless to say the program did not fly well; the board members at Orange Lake/Grand Geneva voted for the Holiday Inn Vacation Club membership to be forced on owners by way of a "free" membership in the Club. There is the yearly membership fee of $99. (possibly up to $138. this year). I hated the idea of having to be a member as part of ownership at Grand Geneva; however, after using the program, I am actually happy with the program as well as the Orange Lake people in Orlando who help with phone reservations. The Holiday Inn points can be used to make reservations with RCI online via the Holiday Inn members' site. I am discontinuing my yearly payment to RCI as a result and structuring my vacation week ownerships to make use of other exchange companies like DAE, SFX and Trading Places. 
     We converted this years HIVC points into Priority Club points which enables us to use Holiday Inn hotel properties for overnight stays as we drive to our timeshares; value of the priority club points to make reservations is very good especially if you don't book the fancier newer properties in the Holiday Inn chain.
      THANK YOU, Tuggers, for taking the time to post your knowledge HERE on the TUG site. You have enriched our treasure-trove of travel-memories with your incredible helpful tips.


----------



## andex (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for this post I agree there is a lot of confusion and misinformation whenever something like this happens. Your post sort of similar to the information that I got. If you don’t mind I will PM you.


----------



## Bob_Atl (Sep 19, 2011)

*HIVC also acquires property in Marco Island FL*

I'm an owner at Sunset Cove in Marco Island.  I received a mailing that the Sunset Cove property is now to be part of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club as well as another property in Las Vegas.  Sunset Cove will be rebranded Holiday Inn VC and will be receiving interior upgrades (granite, tile, stainless appliances and some furniture) paid for by HIVC.


----------



## henrythefourth (Sep 27, 2011)

tobyk said:


> We converted this years HIVC points into Priority Club points which enables us to use Holiday Inn hotel properties for overnight stays as we drive to our timeshares; value of the priority club points to make reservations is very good especially if you don't book the fancier newer properties in the Holiday Inn chain.



Out of curiosity, how many PC points do you get for your week?  I'm researching HIVC and hotel points are one of the factors in my decision making process.  

I understand that your resale purchase was before HICV took over, do you know if new resale purchases are eligible to join the club?  I'm in Marriott and they don't allow resales into the DC.  Also, you mentioned that you're planning to drop RCI, so I take it that is a separate membership, not bundled with HICV?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 28, 2011)

henrythefourth said:


> Out of curiosity, how many PC points do you get for your week?  I'm researching HIVC and hotel points are one of the factors in my decision making process.
> 
> I understand that your resale purchase was before HICV took over, do you know if new resale purchases are eligible to join the club?  I'm in Marriott and they don't allow resales into the DC.  Also, you mentioned that you're planning to drop RCI, so I take it that is a separate membership, not bundled with HICV?
> 
> ...



RCI is included with your HIVC membership so if you have a separate RCI account, you really don't need to pay the extra fee.  Several companies offer this.  Diamond includes membership into Interval International and Wyndham offers RCI membership with their membership program as well to provide a couple examples.


----------

